# Ubuntu - Samba erstellt keine smb.conf



## ascawath (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe vor längerem schon einen Ubuntu Server aufgesetzt. Zusätzlich dazu habe ich verschiedene Speicherbereiche mit Samba freigegeben und einen USB Drucker quasi als WLAN Drucker eingerichtet.
Erst fing es an, dass man nicht mehr PDF Dateien drucken konnte, und jetzt nach dem neuen Update von Samba geht gar nichts mehr.
Nur Bereiche, wo ich mich nicht anmelden brauche, komme ich so rein. Alle anderen gehen nicht.

Im weiteren Verlauf habe ich dann mal Samba deinstalliert, Samba 4 drauf gemacht, klappt aber auch nicht, weil ich ständig einen Fehler bekomme, das also wieder deinstalliert.

Nun wollte ich wieder ganz normal Samba installieren, aber es wird einfach nicht die smb.conf erstellt.

Was kann ich tun?

MfG Ascawath


----------



## ikosaeder (28. Mai 2014)

Du könntest versuchen, die smb.conf selbst zu erstellen.
Im Netz finden sich einige Beispiele mit denen du starten könntest.
Hier ist das ausführlich beschrieben.
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server/smb.conf


----------

